# [2008] Any info on White Oak Lodge - CONDOS - in Gatlinburg TN?



## photoameteur (Apr 28, 2008)

I can find info on the new "Cabins", but not on the white oak lodge "condos".  We can get a week there for my parents 10/31/08, but sometimes the info is so limited.....just want to see if anyone knows anything about it?


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know anything about it, sorry.  Just wanted to say that they'll probably enjoy the weather and leaf color during that week.  It's a great time to be in the area.


----------



## photoameteur (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks!  I'll have to post information after they go so other people can use it in the future.


----------



## Black Diamond (Dec 26, 2008)

*How was the White Oak Lodge?*



photoameteur said:


> I can find info on the new "Cabins", but not on the white oak lodge "condos".  We can get a week there for my parents 10/31/08, but sometimes the info is so limited.....just want to see if anyone knows anything about it?



I may want to go there in 2009 for a family vacation.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 11, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> I don't know anything about it, sorry.  Just wanted to say that they'll probably enjoy the weather and leaf color during that week.  It's a great time to be in the area.



I agree that the leaves will be nice then, but unless you have a high tolerance for crowds, maybe not such a good time to visit. Driving through the mountains you'll see nothing but tail lights. We avoid the area completely during leaf peeping time. Too many other areas with fewer tourists.

Sheila


----------



## DonM (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone stayed here since the original post? I have a potential exchange with SFX- don't know yet if its in a condo or a cabin.

thanks
don


----------



## wise one (Nov 23, 2010)

White Oak Lodge is a new one on me.  I've been going to Gatlinburg for 20 years and never heard of it.  We own at Treetops Resort there.  

Here is a link to its RCI page:  http://www.rci.com/RCI/prelogin/rdM...91793&N=4294942531&resortCode=6364&client=RCI

It is hard to tell if it is condos or cabins, the site is unclear as is the link for Arcadia Resorts (link on RCI page)

I'll check it out in August 2011, but until then, good luck.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have an exchange into this resort for June of 2011 through Platinum Interchange. They did not know whether the exchange was for a condo or a cabin but they both look nice although I would prefer a cabin. Here is White Oak Lodge's website: www.whiteoaklodgeandresort.com.
Hope this helps,
Bernie


----------



## DonM (Nov 25, 2010)

Bernie8245 said:


> I have an exchange into this resort for June of 2011 through Platinum Interchange. They did not know whether the exchange was for a condo or a cabin but they both look nice although I would prefer a cabin. Here is White Oak Lodge's website: www.whiteoaklodgeandresort.com.
> Hope this helps,
> Bernie



I was looking for info from someone who may have actually stayed there- but thanks for the effort and the link. I know that the chances of someone staying there from Tug is small due to the size of the resort (20 units?)

I have a potential exchange via SFX- they told me that the cabins are probably all non timeshares because they haven't received any deposites for them.

don


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 25, 2010)

I checked the directions. Not the most convenient location, especially if you're spending much time in Pigeon Forge.

Sheila


----------



## DonM (Nov 25, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I checked the directions. Not the most convenient location, especially if you're spending much time in Pigeon Forge.
> 
> Sheila



Main reason for the visit would be to explore the Park. Galinburg and Pigeon Forge would be secondary or even a tertiary reason.

don


----------

